# Profibus



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Would like to learn more about Profibus. Does anyone have a pdf or tech book that would help someone not familiar with it?


----------



## coolright (Sep 29, 2009)

Try this web site. http://us.profinet.com/

Looks like there is going to be a 1 day training in your area in March. Hope this helps. 

Dean


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you wanting to know the programing end or the hardware/troubleshooting end? It isn't much different than any other communication bus system. 

My experience with it has been that the diagnostics are terrible and tracking down a problem will lead you down several wrong paths.

Use screw terminal connectors if possible. The piercing ones dont hold up in industrial environments very well.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*General Info*

Thanks guys! Primarily looking for general info. I periodically have to install and terminate Profibus. I would like to know as much as possible to do the best job possible.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I have noticed that greenlees coax stripper looks suspiciously like the Siemens profibus stripper so there might be cheaper options out there. They say you don't want to nic the insulation on the conductors so you must use the Siemens stripper but I have stripped it by hand in a pinch. Amazingly the Siemens connectors seam to hold up the best. I have had to replaced several peircing off brand connectors.

I have worked on old ti 500 and 505 series that were converted to profibus using cti equipment. It was a nightmare. It was a way obsolete system that Siemens quit supporting and sold the rights to CTI. The diagnostics and the system designs were terrible. When a card on the 500s would die it would mess up the profibus adapter and give you no diagnostics because the adapter would stop talking. The adapter would also do dumb things and mess with the whole profibus loop. One adapter could cause several racks down the line to throw fits and look like they had issues when it wasnt even a problem with those racks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

EtherNet/IP, Proibus, Fieldbus, Canbus, DeviceNet, ASi bus. There any others I missed? After a while, it really doesn't matter what the protocol is. You're just grateful you don't need to run fat pipe for a ga-zillion I/O points anymore. :thumbsup: Heck, they're doing I/O by Bluetooth and WiFi now too, sorta like we used to use commercial radio for that same purpose.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

The plant I'm working at right now uses a lot of profibus and profinet. Anytime a guy from harburg freudenberger (sic?) or systraplan comes in they shake their head that this facility still uses such an outdated system.

I wish I had a stripper for them. Every termination I've ever done has been with a razor knife.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> EtherNet/IP, Proibus, Fieldbus, Canbus, DeviceNet, ASi bus. There any others I missed? After a while, it really doesn't matter what the protocol is. You're just grateful you don't need to run fat pipe for a ga-zillion I/O points anymore. :thumbsup: Heck, they're doing I/O by Bluetooth and WiFi now too, sorta like we used to use commercial radio for that same purpose.


 “EtherNet/IP, Proibus, Fieldbus, Canbus, DeviceNet, ASi bus. There any others I missed? After a while, it really doesn't matter what the protocol is.”
It kinda does matter.
Your success in industrial electrical controls is directly related to technology. Formerly, the Industrial PLC Players developed internal proprietary I/O BUS that were specifically for critical Input, Output control. These BUS structures purpose was to achieve ROBUST and DETERMINSTIC reliability. Some examples are mentioned above as..
Remote IO, DeviceNet, CANbus, Profibus etc.
All of those BUSSES were proprietary to each of the automation vendors such as SIEMENS and Allen-Bradley.
These busses were limited multi-drop, serial busses. Limited in quantity of nodes, and limited in transmission speed.
***************
Times change, technology changes. Enter ETHERNET. However, OFFICE grade Ethernet is neither, ROBUST nor DETERMINISTIC. Ethernet is great for Email and WEB information, but not trustworthy to move massive machinery and industrial processes. 
Both SIEMENS and Rockwell Automation set forth to utilize ETHERNET. Each vendor modified the Ethernet packets to achieve their acceptable level of DETERMINISM.
SIEMENS developed PROFINET
Rockwell Automation developed ETHERNET/IP
Most third-party industrial instrumentation, sensor, and control vendors will migrate their products to these Ethernet busses, and will discontinue to support older technology bus.

The OP posted about Profibus. If you are working in plant that has a large established Profibus system, then YES, SIEMENS will support and train you to be knowledgeable about it.
If the OP is in the design phase of future systems, PLEASE utilize the BUS of TODAY. Either Profinet or Ethernet/IP.

Parting NOTE – RE: ETHERNET/IP
Regrettably Rockwell Automation made an unfortunate selection in naming their Industrial modified Ethernet BUS. Rockwell named their BUS Ethernet INDUSTRIAL PROTOCOL. Makes sense, RIGHT? BUT, this choice leads to the most UNFORTUANTE CHOICE in misleading acronyms.
You, and all your IT buddies know IP as an IP address, which means INTERNET PROTOCOL. So during the convergence of major industrial projects in a manufacturing environment, when you say Ethernet/IP, you are saying something that they assume to know, but do NOT.
Just be aware of the difference, and when using Ethernet/IP, please let your IT friends know. GOOGLE: Ethernet/IP (ODVA)


----------

